# Good labs to use at the moment?



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Starting a test, deca & dbol cycle soon and just wondering which labs are good at the moment so I can get some decent stuff.

I've been using SIS labs for over a year but I've found it to be hit and miss


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

I and many others I know are using Onyxia Labs and it's a great lab, most consistent I've used across oils and orals.

ill probably get slated for saying it's a good lab as its not SIS, Sphinx or any of the other usual labs.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Triumph labs are nicely priced and seem to work fine, same with Taylormade and Sphinx


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

avoid TM, they've slid rapidly. now they're sending wrong stuff, broken s**t, adn laughing at the suggestion of refunds (this is after spending £k w/o issue). Seems to be a strange way to do business from a logical point of view. I'm going back to G2G (Triumph).


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

My Dimensions is seeming ok...still waiting for the size and strength to come but only 5 weeks in.

My triumph AI is defo g2g as I'm just waiting for medichecks to confirm I've slammed my e2

Only labs I've ever used, would like to try SIS and Pharmacom in future though.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Levorg said:


> My Dimensions is seeming ok...still waiting for the size and strength to come but only 5 weeks in.
> 
> My triumph AI is defo g2g as I'm just waiting for medichecks to confirm I've slammed my e2
> 
> Only labs I've ever used, would like to try SIS and Pharmacom in future though.


 Should definitely be seeing size and strength gains by the 5 week mark, what you running?

I notice by week 3 on test e

Dimension test e is definitely g2g though, I was running it not long ago


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Should definitely be seeing size and strength gains by the 5 week mark, what you running?
> 
> I notice by week 3 on test e
> 
> Dimension test e is definitely g2g though, I was running it not long ago


 Only 400mg. I've put on a stone but because I'm looking everyday I'm possibly not seeing the change. I think I was expecting a massive strength increase though for a first cycle but still 7 weeks left.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Levorg said:


> Only 400mg. I've put on a stone but because I'm looking everyday I'm possibly not seeing the change. I think I was expecting a massive strength increase though for a first cycle but still 7 weeks left.


 I'd say a stone was a fair size gain lol

400mg isn't a lot but you should still have some strength gains too, sounds like it's doing OK if you're 14lb up though


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1g sustanon


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

triumph my number 1 i go dimension whenever triumph not in stock rx is third choice


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Tm was always gtg when I used, same as Sphinx but their gear got really pippy for me, sis oils are spot on but orals shite. Triumph is my first choice nowadays but if out of stock then Tm as both are realistic prices and not over priced like others


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

NWWWFC said:


> I and many others I know are using Onyxia Labs and it's a great lab, most consistent I've used across oils and orals.
> 
> ill probably get slated for saying it's a good lab as its not SIS, Sphinx or any of the other usual labs.


 Okay mate thanks for your input


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've heard mixed things about triumph. Some say they paying people to push products etc

Even though the prices do seem a bit too good, I trust this forum and will most likely go with triumph


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

BULK said:


> Tm was always gtg when I used, same as Sphinx but their gear got really pippy for me, sis oils are spot on but orals shite. Triumph is my first choice nowadays but if out of stock then Tm as both are realistic prices and not over priced like others


 Don't get me started on the orals. I have a pot of Winstrol 50mg and they're practically just pink chalk, falling apart...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TT2017 said:


> I've heard mixed things about triumph. Some say they paying people to push products etc
> 
> Even though the prices do seem a bit too good, I trust this forum and will most likely go with triumph


 People push it because it is good. I'd say all the labs people push on here are good. That's a good thing imo. Pushing s**t Labs is what you don't want and this forum will let everyone know when a lab f**ks up.


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

sen said:


> People push it because it is good. I'd say all the labs people push on here are good. That's a good thing imo. Pushing s**t Labs is what you don't want and this forum will let everyone know when a lab f**ks up.


 Good point.

This forum seems dedicated and trust worthy


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TT2017 said:


> Good point.
> 
> This forum seems dedicated and trust worthy


 If a lab put out a test e 250 that only contained 249mg, someone on here would make a thread about it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

sen said:


> If a lab put out a test e 250 that only contained 249mg, someone on here would make a thread about it.


 Which lab is this? We need to call these mother****ers out!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

TT2017 said:


> I've heard mixed things about triumph. Some say they paying people to push products etc
> 
> Even though the prices do seem a bit too good, I trust this forum and will most likely go with triumph


 Where has anybody said that Triumph pay people to push their products?

Triumph have been around for 6 years and have a solid rep I'd imagine their days of having to pay for advertising are long past


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Where has anybody said that Triumph pay people to push their products?
> 
> Triumph have been around for 6 years and have a solid rep I'd imagine their days of having to pay for advertising are long past


 I couldn't quote which thread it was, but i do remember seeing some replies regarding someone accusing someone else about pushing there products for personal gain


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

The only thing ive noticed with new/returning labs is that when one person asks if gtg suddenly half the forum are using it when just a few weeks ago it was another lab ?

Please don't ask me to dig up any proof of this im lazy to start with but on a Saturday afternoon 15 mins before kick off ooosh lol.

But I will add that most labs talked about in a good way ( some say pushed others say sharing experience good or bad ) are usually all gtg.

Ive never tried a lab due to it being praised on here and found it to be crap so I mostly listen to what is said on here.

Any labs truly crap are shamed on here too and the mods are good at spotting lab pushers/owners.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

TT2017 said:


> I couldn't quote which thread it was, but i do remember seeing some replies regarding someone accusing someone else about pushing there products for personal gain


 Lol that there's not a member on here that hasn't been accused of something similar at one time or another.

iv only got to say "I like *****" and I'm the lab owner or seller or being paid.

And if you say a lab is s**t you're a liar and are only saying it because you sell another brand


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Been using triumph for a fair while now so can recommend them for sure


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> The only thing ive noticed with new/returning labs is that when one person asks if gtg suddenly half the forum are using it when just a few weeks ago it was another lab ?
> 
> Please don't ask me to dig up any proof of this im lazy to start with but on a Saturday afternoon 15 mins before kick off ooosh lol.
> 
> ...


 :thumb


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

Can vouch for Triumph Aromasin, knocked my E2 down to 59.3. Had stopped AI a week before getting bloods so was probably even lower. Not sure it ever hit 0 but potent stuff.


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

Levorg said:


> Can vouch for Triumph Aromasin, knocked my E2 down to 59.3. Had stopped AI a week before getting bloods so was probably even lower. Not sure it ever hit 0 but potent stuff.


 Did you feel shitty with such low estrogen?


----------



## taki100 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sg tren ace is gtg. Strength is through the roof.


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

TT2017 said:


> Did you feel shitty with such low estrogen?


 Really sore joints and long lasting hot flushes that made me look like a lobster, apart from that I think gains might have been slowed and some bad anxiety. That's about it. The bits still worked fine lol


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

I used SIS Test E in the summer, and it was excellent, many others saying the same. General consensus is their oils are golden, just avoid the orals.

Just bought some more Test E and some of their Tren E, starting in early Feb. People still say it's fine, and the boxes have a MFG date of Jan 2017 so it's not like it's a brand new batch that could have slipped in quality.

Better had be bloody fine!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I mainly use pharmacom always been spot on for me and gained well every time. I've just got some sis Tren e but I want to try some triumph oils see how i get on with them.

What lab do people rate for orals?


----------



## ZodiacMuscle (Jan 15, 2018)

Been using SG / TM for 4 weeks now and their test and tren is definitely gtg. I just placed a new order last friday on TM but havent heard from him yet, anyone else have had slow response from him?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sphinx and triumph.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

sphinx, triumph and sg have all been spot on this past year, used a fair few bits from each and all did what i expected .


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Levorg said:


> Can vouch for Triumph Aromasin, knocked my E2 down to 59.3. Had stopped AI a week before getting bloods so was probably even lower. Not sure it ever hit 0 but potent stuff.


 E2 takes a while to build back up it crashes much quicker stopping for a week wont have made much if any difference.


----------



## Levorg (Sep 27, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> E2 takes a while to build back up it crashes much quicker stopping for a week wont have made much if any difference.


 Would taking a load more test e help speed up e2 recovery with aromatisation? Don't really want to take dbol if I can help it.


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

Everyone has a lab they use most often recently. Lots of big marketed / Internet labs seem inconsistent.

Where's as the two cheaper labs seemed good... Then one went to shite in my opinion. Probably not even their fault... But labs who come out and say s**t we have a problem are labs that keep going... Let's see more of that.. We all understand the nature of ugl AAS right? Seems wiser than constant rebrands and what I think are "proxy" labs springing up.

Ive been using Rohm and Triumph most recently..


----------



## ZodiacMuscle (Jan 15, 2018)

NotAMigrant said:


> Everyone has a lab they use most often recently. Lots of big marketed / Internet labs seem inconsistent.
> 
> Where's as the two cheaper labs seemed good... Then one went to shite in my opinion. Probably not even their fault... But labs who come out and say s**t we have a problem are labs that keep going... Let's see more of that.. We all understand the nature of ugl AAS right? Seems wiser than constant rebrands and what I think are "proxy" labs springing up.
> 
> Ive been using Rohm and Triumph most recently..


 So TM is bad right now?


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

I had some TM that was definitely under

I switched and things became predicable, the Rohm Cyp and Triumph Cyp and Prop is all rocket fuel in my opinion..... Test will prove soon. NHS and Medichecks



ZodiacMuscle said:


> So TM is bad right now?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ZodiacMuscle said:


> Been using SG / TM for 4 weeks now and their test and tren is definitely gtg. I just placed a new order last friday on TM but havent heard from him yet, anyone else have had slow response from him?


 Do you mean this Friday just gone? It's called the weekend mate it comes around about once a week, generally the same time every week, normally around Friday afternoon. :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Will go with sphinx next cycle


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I use most of the famous labs since years so I can tell the difference. For me DIMENSION, Triumph, D4NET. Dimension are easily sourcables and the guys are very very professional.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

supertesty said:


> I think I use most of the famous labs since years so I can tell the difference. For me DIMENSION, Triumph, D4NET. Dimension are easily sourcables and the guys are very very professional.


 I'm going to give dimensions anadrol a go see how that is. Supposed to be decent


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Triumph, TaylorMade, Southern Ghost are all good to go from my result order.


----------



## Pabloliftbar (Sep 19, 2017)

taki100 said:


> Sg tren ace is gtg. Strength is through the roof.


 No increased strenght here, but im cutting, used 4 vials tho.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Received my order of Dimension TestE and Winny last week, cant wait to start my course on Sunday.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

jeffj said:


> I'm going to give dimensions anadrol a go see how that is. Supposed to be decent


 You'll enjoy the stuff man. Dimension are vouched by friends who are top national level heavy weight. And same, they used from genxxl at the begening to the nowadays labs so I know their opinion are very legit lol


----------



## renorains79 (Jan 13, 2018)

For the last couple of years I've used primus oils and tabs which were spot on and SG oils and TM orals, both very good IMO


----------



## renorains79 (Jan 13, 2018)

Levorg said:


> Would taking a load more test e help speed up e2 recovery with aromatisation? Don't really want to take dbol if I can help it.


 Just let it normalise itself, just stop the AI, if you start yo yo ing your hormones they won't know what's going on


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

renorains79 said:


> For the last couple of years I've used primus oils and tabs which were spot on and SG oils and TM orals, both very good IMO


 What have you used from SG and TM mate? Looking at getting some of their stuff now. Test and tren. Also want to try some of their anadrol, either them or dimensions.


----------



## renorains79 (Jan 13, 2018)

jeffj said:


> What have you used from SG and TM mate? Looking at getting some of their stuff now. Test and tren. Also want to try some of their anadrol, either them or dimensions.


 SG Test E , SG NPP I ran that for a few months and was great. TM superdrol (strong as f***) and tried their Xanax also strong! Going to try SG tren and TM anadrol next few weeks.


----------



## ZodiacMuscle (Jan 15, 2018)

renorains79 said:


> SG Test E , SG NPP I ran that for a few months and was great. TM superdrol (strong as f***) and tried their Xanax also strong! Going to try SG tren and TM anadrol next few weeks.


 Im running sg tren 150mg/ml right now, .5ml / 75mg ED. Night sweats are definitely present, strength is up a LOT.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

renorains79 said:


> SG Test E , SG NPP I ran that for a few months and was great. TM superdrol (strong as f***) and tried their Xanax also strong! Going to try SG tren and TM anadrol next few weeks.


 Oh that' good to know then. Going to try the SG test 300. want to try superdrol never ran it before.


----------



## renorains79 (Jan 13, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Oh that' good to know then. Going to try the SG test 300. want to try superdrol never ran it before.


 I've got a love hate relationship with sdrol, it's amazing for strength and aesthetics but makes me feel tired and shitty after a while ?


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

renorains79 said:


> I've got a love hate relationship with sdrol, it's amazing for strength and aesthetics but makes me feel tired and shitty after a while ?


 I think that's down to the toxicity... I get it with D/Bol makes me tired and lethargic


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Sdrol is s**t imho. It swrew my liver enzymes and my ldl in 3 days to a crazy level at just 5mg !!! never again

Winstrol is the best oral with var


----------



## Tbniksu (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone tried Cerberus Pharma? Any good? Red cap 10ml vials


----------



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

supertesty said:


> Sdrol is s**t imho. It swrew my liver enzymes and my ldl in 3 days to a crazy level at just 5mg !!! never again
> 
> Winstrol is the best oral with var


 What even is superdrol?

I thought it was categorised with Pro-Hormones so I never really looked into it


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

ZodiacMuscle said:


> Been using SG / TM for 4 weeks now and their test and tren is definitely gtg. I just placed a new order last friday on TM but havent heard from him yet, anyone else have had slow response from him?


 Which lab for the tren? Apologies- seen it was SG- s**t my brain is old- just turned 40 lol


----------



## ZodiacMuscle (Jan 15, 2018)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Which lab for the tren? Apologies- seen it was SG- s**t my brain is old- just turned 40 lol


 Actually, first 20 days i did TM tren ace 100mg/ml 0.5ml which was definitely real stuff. Then after that bottle i started the SG tren ace 150mg/ml, upping the dose from 50 to 75mg ED. About 10 days left, switching to ment (trestolone Acetate 50mg/ml) at that point


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

TT2017 said:


> What even is superdrol?
> 
> I thought it was categorised with Pro-Hormones so I never really looked into it


 It a PH but its the most powerful orals steroids. A PH is just a steroid chemicaly modified to pass through the law


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

St. Michael said:


> avoid TM, they've slid rapidly. now they're sending wrong stuff, broken s**t, adn laughing at the suggestion of refunds (this is after spending £k w/o issue). Seems to be a strange way to do business from a logical point of view. I'm going back to G2G (Triumph).


 Hi mate, have you ever tried 5Star for Triumph? Seems too good to be true. Dont think G2G has Test e which i need


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate, have you ever tried 5Star for Triumph? Seems too good to be true. Dont think G2G has Test e which i need


 Thought g2g was no more?


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jul 4, 2017)

Dynamic Hormone Replacement Winny seems good to me so far and I'm on 100 mg a day, got a bottle of their test 200 mg a ml to end one of my test cycles at one point and it was decent. Orals are 60 tabs per tub at 50 mg a tab for winny, anadrol and var too which is great. Only been on the winny only cycle just over a week so a bit early to tell but definitely felt pumps and got a good workout feels pretty decent stuff, will see how I get on further into it, got told to do just 20 mg nolva a day for pct for 4 weeks for winny is that ok at that dose of winny?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

jeffj said:


> Thought g2g was no more?


 since when mate??


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

TT2017 said:


> Did you feel shitty with such low estrogen?


 59 isn't lower at all..... 20...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leoniidas said:


> since when mate??


 I'l be careful what and how I reply but I heard it was busted. Although I think site may have changed after?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Coming off a 6 week gym break, just started week 2 of Triumph:

600mg/wk NPP

600mg/wk Deca

400mg/wk Test

Front loaded first week with 2x dosages.

Definintely kicking in already :thumb


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Leoniidas said:


> since when mate??


 It did go away last year for awhile, been up solidly for ages though now.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

JUICE1 said:


> Coming off a 6 week gym break, just started week 2 of Triumph:
> 
> 600mg/wk NPP
> 
> ...


 How you finding the triumph stuff mate? Not used triumph myself. Looking at their orals to add in to my cycle. Either them TM or dimensions.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

jeffj said:


> How you finding the triumph stuff mate? Not used triumph myself. Looking at their orals to add in to my cycle. Either them TM or dimensions.


 Well before this I'd only tried the Anadrol which was the same as other Adrol I've used. All I know is it's definintely kicking in, getting pumps and vascularity that I wasn't the week before, I'll try and remember to update this thread at week 8 when the Deca is fully saturated.

The most I've run before was 800mg/wk Deca with no Test, this will be 1600mg/wk gear in total so I'm pretty intrigued to see how much better I find the results. Will throw orals in towards the end.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

JUICE1 said:


> Well before this I'd only tried the Anadrol which was the same as other Adrol I've used. All I know is it's definintely kicking in, getting pumps and vascularity that I wasn't the week before, I'll try and remember to update this thread at week 8 when the Deca is fully saturated.
> 
> The most I've run before was 800mg/wk Deca with no Test, this will be 1600mg/wk gear in total so I'm pretty intrigued to see how much better I find the results. Will throw orals in towards the end.


 Yea it's the anadrol I'm looking at. Good luck with the cycle mate. Be good to see how you get on. Get them gains :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> It did go away last year for awhile, been up solidly for ages though now.


 The lab stopped for a while but I think the seller site people refer to is relatively new.

As far as I'm aware nobody's been busted and the popular website ppl get Triumph from is still running from what I can see


----------



## Paul smith (Mar 2, 2018)

Anyone tried Arabian labs ?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Paul smith said:


> Anyone tried Arabian labs ?


 No mate not since Michael Barrymore done Aladin that pool :lol:


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul smith said:


> Anyone tried Arabian labs ?


 Have tried there test e was good.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

nueropharma ..thier mass 400 is excellent ..


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sphinx, dimension, triumph


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

This, ^^^^


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

How's the triumph aromasin ? I always use pharma grade but if the triumph is good I'd go with that , pharma is double the price or even more , thanks lads


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate, have you ever tried 5Star for Triumph? Seems too good to be true. Dont think G2G has Test e which i need


 Checked out G2G, which is supposed to be the labs official site, and they barely have anything in stock. Even the bare basics like test and tren.

Did they stop production for a while? Thinking about switching labs to triumph because my last source keeps sending me the wrong stuff.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

feelinfine said:


> Checked out G2G, which is supposed to be the labs official site, and they barely have anything in stock. Even the bare basics like test and tren.
> 
> Did they stop production for a while? Thinking about switching labs to triumph because my last source keeps sending me the wrong stuff.


 Hes got stock now, so order now, if youre that concerned of his stock levels


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

feelinfine said:


> Checked out G2G, which is supposed to be the labs official site, and they barely have anything in stock. Even the bare basics like test and tren.
> 
> Did they stop production for a while? Thinking about switching labs to triumph because my last source keeps sending me the wrong stuff.


 You need more than 15 triumph test e and 10 tren e?

That website seems to stock more dimensions these days. Orals especially.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Sen said:


> You need more than 15 triumph test e and 10 tren e?
> 
> That website seems to stock more dimensions these days. Orals especially.


 I have plenty of test on hand but tren, yeah that's about how much I buy per order. I just found it odd that such a popular lab has such low stocks that I can clean out their inventory with one order. Unless g2g is an old site and there is a new site I am not aware of.

It says on the front page that it is the triumph labs official site so I am not sure what to think. I just imagined such a well known lab would have dozens if not hundreds of vials on hand for popular items. Will definitely give the lab a try for my next cycle, just not sure where to source it from now.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

feelinfine said:


> I have plenty of test on hand but tren, yeah that's about how much I buy per order. I just found it odd that such a popular lab has such low stocks that I can clean out their inventory with one order. Unless g2g is an old site and there is a new site I am not aware of.
> 
> It says on the front page that it is the triumph labs official site so I am not sure what to think. I just imagined such a well known lab would have dozens if not hundreds of vials on hand for popular items. Will definitely give the lab a try for my next cycle, just not sure where to source it from now.


 Hundreds? How big do you think these labs are that their sellers can even source hundreds of each item?

Carrying s**t tonnes of stock is a stupid idea for a few reasons.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Sen said:


> Hundreds? How big do you think these labs are that their sellers can even source hundreds of each item?
> 
> Carrying s**t tonnes of stock is a stupid idea for a few reasons.


 Are you affiliated with the lab? Why are you taking this so personally?

I have heard nothing but good feedback about triumph so I want to give them a go. Was just surprised at the low inventory.

That's it, nothing more to it.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

feelinfine said:


> Are you affiliated with the lab? Why are you taking this so personally?
> 
> I have heard nothing but good feedback about triumph so I want to give them a go. Was just surprised at the low inventory.
> 
> That's it, nothing more to it.


 What's the lab got to do with it? The website you're on about isn't the lab. That official seller stuff is probably just some bollocks to make people think they're legit.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

magnus pharma, can recommend their dbol/anadrol . even though they only do their var in 10's, I was taking just 30 mgs a day and it was quite noticeable,some more strength and pumps.


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hilma biocare, balkan/sp are my favorite brand


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

feelinfine said:


> Checked out G2G, which is supposed to be the labs official site, and they barely have anything in stock. Even the bare basics like test and tren.
> 
> Did they stop production for a while? Thinking about switching labs to triumph because my last source keeps sending me the wrong stuff.


 I've been using 5star mate, great service


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Leoniidas said:


> I've been using 5star mate, great service





allaboutyou said:


> Hi Leonidas, could you please DM the password for 5star? thanks.


 I hear the sound of the ban hammer.......


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Leoniidas said:


> I've been using 5star mate, great service


 That site is password entry only, no option to contact them to even request one.... Bolloxxx


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Redser said:


> That site is password entry only, no option to contact them to even request one.... Bolloxxx


 Putting a password on the website and then giving it out to everyone would just be stupid. May as well open the site to the public if they're gonna do that.

Chances are they have enough customers and only want to sell to people who've bought from them before. These people will already have contact details.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sen said:


> Putting a password on the website and then giving it out to everyone would just be stupid. May as well open the site to the public if they're gonna do that.
> 
> Chances are they have enough customers and only want to sell to people who've bought from them before. These people will already have contact details.


 Thats what he told me anyway, think g2g did it for similar reasons, after seeing some of the threads on here I cant imagine some of the stupid emails sources get on a daily basis, think once you have a decent amount of regulars that wont send emails like "are you legit" you're better off going private purely for your own sanity lol


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Thats what he told me anyway, think g2g did it for similar reasons, after seeing some of the threads on here I cant imagine some of the stupid emails sources get on a daily basis, think once you have a decent amount of regulars that wont send emails like "are you legit" you're better off going private purely for your own sanity lol


 Or putting a password on your website and a random person asking what's the password?

Madness.


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

Taylormade had some reports of stretching raws, they denied it. So called independent individuals said it was utterly false. Which just shows you how many links they have with the forum. Triumph too. However Triumph seems to be the most consistently mentioned lab, perhaps along with dimensions that come out well rated.

SIS is expensive and many reports from labs show missing or incorrect esters and under or over doses.

D4net is just the nuts in terms of quality but I can't get it any more.

Dimensions or Triumph. Simple


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

NotAMigrant said:


> Taylormade had some reports of stretching raws, they denied it. So called independent individuals said it was utterly false. Which just shows you how many links they have with the forum. Triumph too. However Triumph seems to be the most consistently mentioned lab, perhaps along with dimensions that come out well rated.
> 
> SIS is expensive and many reports from labs show missing or incorrect esters and under or over doses.
> 
> ...


 I am using TM oils right now and it feels pretty decent to me. But the customer service has been really lacking these days. The past few orders I've been sent the wrong stuff. Even the replacements are not even remotely close to what I originally ordered. This is after spending a good amount of money on previous orders. I decided to cut my losses at this point and just find a new supplier.

I will try Triumph moving forward, only because I can't find any Dimensions in stock. Just searching this forum it is the only lab that has gotten consistently good feedback over the past few years. Triumph is getting good reps too but only recently. It is always a gamble in this game. A sure fire bet can turn into crap overnight.


----------



## Irish1984 (Jul 3, 2016)

My access to Triumph seems to have evaporated on me. Is Dimension of similar quality ya?


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Irish1984 said:


> My access to Triumph seems to have evaporated on me. Is Dimension of similar quality ya?


 Most labs are decent enough mate.

Taylor made/southern ghost, triumph and dimensions are probably the most used on here and you rarely get much negative s**t said about them. Obviously there's some but I doubt there's a product on the planet that someone hasn't moaned about.


----------



## Irish1984 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sen said:


> Most labs are decent enough mate.
> 
> Taylor made/southern ghost, triumph and dimensions are probably the most used on here and you rarely get much negative s**t said about them. Obviously there's some but I doubt there's a product on the planet that someone hasn't moaned about.


 Dimensions it shall be then! Triumph was working well though, bit of a shame.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Irish1984 said:


> Dimensions it shall be then! Triumph was working well though, bit of a shame.


 Plenty that do triumph mate. Google it.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Irish1984 said:


> Dimensions it shall be then! Triumph was working well though, bit of a shame.


 I am sure both will be fine. Just buy whatever is available and cheapest of the two.

The only reason why I brought up Dimensions is because while Triumph has gotten heaps of praise the past year, Dimensions has gotten the same level of hype for past 5 years looking back on older posts. That is pretty impressive to sustain that level of quality.

Another reason why Dimensions looks good to me is I prefer low concentration gear e.g. 250mg/ml vs 300-400mg/ml. Most people don't have this problem but for me once the concentration gets to 300mg/ml and above I start to really feel it post pin.

The only problem is Dimensions is always out of stock everywhere. Will try to run both that and Triumph next cycle just so I can compare them back to back.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

feelinfine said:


> I am sure both will be fine. Just buy whatever is available and cheapest of the two.
> 
> The only reason why I brought up Dimensions is because while Triumph has gotten heaps of praise the past year, Dimensions has gotten the same level of hype for past 5 years looking back on older posts. That is pretty impressive to sustain that level of quality.
> 
> ...


 Both Dimension and Triumph test e ruined me I think possibly Dimension's test e 250 was the worst pip ever.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Both Dimension and Triumph test e ruined me I think possibly Dimension's test e 250 was the worst pip ever.


 Must be something in the raws, as i know these labs all get raws from the same place, up untill a few weeks ago i'd never seen anyone mention pip from test E, now it seems like loads are saying it, must be a reaction to something as I'm pinning triumph test E no problem and would say it it gave me pip just like the DHB.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Must be something in the raws, as i know these labs all get raws from the same place, up untill a few weeks ago i'd never seen anyone mention pip from test E, now it seems like loads are saying it, must be a reaction to something as I'm pinning triumph test E no problem and would say it it gave me pip just like the DHB.


 Of course mate :lol:

Waiting for tekkers comments now :rolleye11:


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Of course mate :lol:
> 
> Waiting for tekkers comments now :rolleye11:


 He's on holiday gorging on reccies no doubt lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> He's on holiday gorging on reccies no doubt lol.


 Wanking watching other men f**k his slut


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Must be something in the raws, as i know these labs all get raws from the same place, up untill a few weeks ago i'd never seen anyone mention pip from test E, now it seems like loads are saying it, must be a reaction to something as I'm pinning triumph test E no problem and would say it it gave me pip just like the DHB.


 Yeah its mad mate I never had a single issue with any form of AAS even prop I got no pip.

It seems to have started when the fight for higher concentration gear started so im guessing raws like you say or solvents.

SG T300 is theonly test I can take atm with tiny amount of pip.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Wanking watching other men f**k his slut


 I bet that's not far from the truth lmao.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Must be something in the raws, as i know these labs all get raws from the same place, up untill a few weeks ago i'd never seen anyone mention pip from test E, now it seems like loads are saying it, must be a reaction to something as I'm pinning triumph test E no problem and would say it it gave me pip just like the DHB.


 Never heard a single person complain about pip from dimension test e. Not in the last few years anyway.

I know their mega test has bothered a lot.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sen said:


> Never heard a single person complain about pip from dimension test e. Not in the last few years anyway.
> 
> I know their mega test has bothered a lot.


 mega test was absolutely fine for me.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> mega test was absolutely fine for me.


 I'm talking 5 ish years ago. Could have been test 400? I remember a lad on here @BettySwallocks using some of their high strength test and it wrecked him.

I use dimension myself so not knocking the lab.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sen said:


> I'm talking 5 ish years ago. Could have been test 400? I remember a lad on here @BettySwallocks using some of their high strength test and it wrecked him.
> 
> I use dimension myself so not knocking the lab.


 i used it recently is 350mg, never had any pip from any dimension product,


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sen said:


> Never heard a single person complain about pip from dimension test e. Not in the last few years anyway.
> 
> I know their mega test has bothered a lot.


 I've never seen it either mate, and neither dimensions or Triumph have gave me trouble but as the guy said dimensions test 250 gave him pip which seems crazy, i dont get what causes it as everyone i know running these labs is fine.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sen said:


> Never heard a single person complain about pip from dimension test e. Not in the last few years anyway.
> 
> I know their mega test has bothered a lot.


 Well you have now mate Dimensions test e 250 ruined me ive got 19ml im most likely going to bin lol.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Well you have now mate Dimensions test e 250 ruined me ive got 19ml im most likely going to bin lol.


 Yeah I know of your troubles mate. How long ago did you use the dimension test e?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sen said:


> Yeah I know of your troubles mate. How long ago did you use the dimension test e?


 About 3 weeks ago mate also TM test e 250 was unreal pip, just got my EQ and DHB so jabbed 1ml DHB to test pip nothing as yet but we will see lol.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

GeordieOak70 said:


> About 3 weeks ago mate also TM test e 250 was unreal pip, just got my EQ and DHB so jabbed 1ml DHB to test pip nothing as yet but we will see lol.


 Oh. I thought it was ages back. So your pip woes are only pretty recent then?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sen said:


> Oh. I thought it was ages back. So your pip woes are only pretty recent then?


 I got unreal pip and bruise like marks left on me for 3 years after using hacks first batch of T400 but then no problems until about 8 - 10 month ago.

Now seems like all labs are changing solvents or raws or something and its causing me god awful pip and feeling unwell and aching.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> About 3 weeks ago mate also TM test e 250 was unreal pip, just got my EQ and DHB so jabbed 1ml DHB to test pip nothing as yet but we will see lol.


 I dont doubt you mate, if it was one member i'd just assume lab bashing but a few have said the same thing, wether it be triumph, TM, SG, sphinx or dimensions, which makes me think that certain people are having reactions to the latest batch of raws, as lets face it they all come from the same guys in china.

Be crazy if the DHB is pip free for you but the test is crippling lol.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> I dont doubt you mate, if it was one member i'd just assume lab bashing but a few have said the same thing, wether it be triumph, TM, SG, sphinx or dimensions, which makes me think that certain people are having reactions to the latest batch of raws, as lets face it they all come from the same guys in china.
> 
> Be crazy if the DHB is pip free for you but the test is crippling lol.


 I agree mate something is amiss as too many people are having issues even @AestheticManlet is having trouble.

DHB could well be pip free as its only test that's giving pip any other oil is fine.

Deca 400mg @2ml causes no pip tren ace @125mg no pip sphinx test prop I was told was brutal but its not as bad.

Ive written off a year of gains through this issue and im certainly no lab basher all my opinions are based on my own findings.

But something is defo up for so many to have problems of late.


----------



## Bobgow (Mar 25, 2018)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Well you have now mate Dimensions test e 250 ruined me ive got 19ml im most likely going to bin lol.


 Post it to my bin if you like?!


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

Anything over 2ml of anything literally paralyses me. Took advice from someone here and switched to back loading slin pins and it has saved my life. Pinning alot more frequently but able to use more sites and although I do still get the pip from 1ml it's only comparable to DOMS.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

hardnfast said:


> Anything over 2ml of anything literally paralyses me. Took advice from someone here and switched to back loading slin pins and it has saved my life. Pinning alot more frequently but able to use more sites and although I do still get the pip from 1ml it's only comparable to DOMS.


 Only comparable to DOMS lol I must be doing something wrong DOMS kill me hahaha.


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Only comparable to DOMS lol I must be doing something wrong DOMS kill me hahaha.


 Mate I pinned 1ml Test E with 2ml NPP into virgin quad to give my already fu**ing killing arse a break and had a whole week of pure agony. I was ready to sack it all off after that week then started on shoulders with slins and was nowhere near as bad. Now rotating quads and delts pretty much daily and next to no pain.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

hardnfast said:


> Mate I pinned 1ml Test E with 2ml NPP into virgin quad to give my already fu**ing killing arse a break and had a whole week of pure agony. I was ready to sack it all off after that week then started on shoulders with slins and was nowhere near as bad. Now rotating quads and delts pretty much daily and next to no pain.


 I just had a go with a slin today in delt with DHB took fkn 20 mins to inject lol.


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I just had a go with a slin today in delt with DHB took fkn 20 mins to inject lol.


 Lol it must be thick then! NPP goes in easy, Test E a little longer but both easy to warm up in the hands or in sun on window ledge when in the slin. Takes about 1-2 minutes to inject I reckon which definitely helps reduce the pip.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

hardnfast said:


> Lol it must be thick then! NPP goes in easy, Test E a little longer but both easy to warm up in the hands or in sun on window ledge when in the slin. Takes about 1-2 minutes to inject I reckon which definitely helps reduce the pip.


 Nah its quite thin I think the pins are dodgy last time I used with prop it was the same, think I need to get some new ones im sure they faulty.


----------



## Bobgow (Mar 25, 2018)

Slins are my go to. Hate using anything else


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Nah its quite thin I think the pins are dodgy last time I used with prop it was the same, think I need to get some new ones im sure they faulty.


 Could be, I'm using the BD ones, 29g.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

hardnfast said:


> Could be, I'm using the BD ones, 29g.


 Mine are same mate but defo broke I just used my last one with .5ml test e 300 ( 150mg ) and it was same so I loaded up another .5 and shot into sink was hard as fook to push out.

Will get some more and try them but im almost certain they were fooked I only had 5 from the needle exchange.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe worth trying sub q depending on the amount


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> I dont doubt you mate, if it was one member i'd just assume lab bashing but a few have said the same thing, wether it be triumph, TM, SG, sphinx or dimensions, which makes me think that certain people are having reactions to the latest batch of raws, as lets face it they all come from the same guys in china.
> 
> Be crazy if the DHB is pip free for you but the test is crippling lol.


 Quick up date regarding the DHB strange as hell but ive got absolutely zero and I mean zero pip from it lol.

It might be early days but if I get pip I feel it within a few hours but DHB not a thing haha.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Quick up date regarding the DHB strange as hell but ive got absolutely zero and I mean zero pip from it lol.
> 
> It might be early days but if I get pip I feel it within a few hours but DHB not a thing haha.


 Must be some sort of allergic reaction to the test E raws, if TM can make DHB that is pip free for you but there test cripples you its the only thing I can think of, they obviously know how to brew decent gear, makes sense why all of a sudden most labs test E are giving you grief.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Quick up date regarding the DHB strange as hell but ive got absolutely zero and I mean zero pip from it lol.
> 
> It might be early days but if I get pip I feel it within a few hours but DHB not a thing haha.


 How long since you jabbed? Some times it took 2 days before mine kicked off with dhb.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I just had a go with a slin today in delt with DHB took fkn 20 mins to inject lol.


 Lol 20 mins bet that felt like an eternity

Were you using and actual insulin needle and syringe or 2.5ml syringe and slin needle on the barrel?

I find with a 2.5ml barrel it takes forever but a proper slin pin it takes maybe 30 seconds to inject


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Must be some sort of allergic reaction to the test E raws, if TM can make DHB that is pip free for you but there test cripples you its the only thing I can think of, they obviously know how to brew decent gear, makes sense why all of a sudden most labs test E are giving you grief.


 Yes mate im almost certain its test e raws now its only thing that makes sense.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sen said:


> How long since you jabbed? Some times it took 2 days before mine kicked off with dhb.


 I jabbed yesterday morning mate and as of right now I cant even tell where I shot it, no pip at all.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Lol 20 mins bet that felt like an eternity
> 
> Were you using and actual insulin needle and syringe or 2.5ml syringe and slin needle on the barrel?
> 
> I find with a 2.5ml barrel it takes forever but a proper slin pin it takes maybe 30 seconds to inject


 Actual insulin pin mate but I had 5 and all did the same im sure they were blocked or the size of the hole was wrong even shooting thin test into the air hurt to press.

Im going to get some new ones and im sure they will be fine if not im complaining to the exchange lol.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

What labs anadrol are people rating at the moment?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Always found Sphinx good, maintained size and muscle on the Sus250 during my cut, pretty pippy though. Just added in Anavar 100mg pd (Triump), early days but bit

of a better pump training today after 5 days, never ran Triumph Var before hopefully it delivers...... their Test300 and Anadrol were fine.


----------



## Tageo (Dec 15, 2017)

I started my first cycle 9-10 weeks ago, test E only. Started with Sis labs then switched to Triumph.

I have found Triumph to be much, much stronger.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

So a few had pip off dimensions? I got pip off my last bottle of prop but using tnt mast tren e now no pip at all


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Is the new triumph test 400 better pip wise ? The E, C and D blend. Tried one of the older test 400 they made and it was stingy as hell


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

DubSelecta said:


> Is the new triumph test 400 better pip wise ? The E, C and D blend. Tried one of the older test 400 they made and it was stingy as hell


 No reports of people being crippled/having to take time off work/test flu/death/needing wheelchairs on here as of yet so I'm guessing it's fine.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Sen said:


> No reports of people being crippled/having to take time off work/test flu/death/needing wheelchairs on here as of yet so I'm guessing it's fine.


 The way people spoke about the batch before you'd have thought they were all common side effects.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

TM DHB is class, 100mg/ml use a slin pin easy inject


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Tageo said:


> I started my first cycle 9-10 weeks ago, test E only. Started with Sis labs then switched to Triumph.
> 
> I have found Triumph to be much, much stronger.


 Depends how long you ran the sis before the triumph all you probably felt was the test at peak from the sis.

Only way to know is a lab test.


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

S123 said:


> TM DHB is class, 100mg/ml use a slin pin easy inject


 Really? That's awesome


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Really? That's awesome


 And its pip free for me ( well 1st shot ) which surprised me.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> The way people spoke about the batch before you'd have thought they were all common side effects.


 Unless you tired it you will never know. Was fcuking crippled for weeks. Worst stuff I have ever pinned in my life.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

boutye911 said:


> Unless you tired it you will never know. Was fcuking crippled for weeks. Worst stuff I have ever pinned in my life.


 I only know 1 person that didn't get pip from the first few batches.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> Unless you tired it you will never know. Was fcuking crippled for weeks. Worst stuff I have ever pinned in my life.


 I tried it, diluted it to the point it was silly just to use it up. Come to think of it.....it was terrible


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

GeordieOak70 said:


> And its pip free for me ( well 1st shot ) which surprised me.


 Great news. How'd you do it, any diluting? How many mls?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Great news. How'd you do it, any diluting? How many mls?


 1ml/100mg into delt painless and zero pip.


----------

